# Little Steven



## 2hotrodz (Jun 19, 2016)

Caught Little Steven and the Disciples of Soul last night at the Paramount Theatre in Austin. One of the greatest performances I have ever seen. If you get the chance to see him, do it!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks. Will keep an eye out for them.


----------

